# Asus strix g531gt bluescreen



## eddy991 (Jul 21, 2021)

My laptop config is : i7-9750h gtx 1650 4gb 16 gb ram 521 ssd and 1tb hdd .
After installing ThrottleStop  i did some little research and i used some settings , now my cpu is like flowing in frequency and i get a lot of bluescreens .... what do i do?


----------



## jasonmbrown (Jul 21, 2021)

Im also on a g531GT heres my throttlestop FIVR settings (Undervolting) and the main window settings I'm on an i5-9300h though but they should be similar enough.












If your Frequency is fluctuating Alot Change the Speed Shift -EPP to 0 (0 locks frequency at the max clock speed, the higher the number the more aggressively it will try to power save). Next time you bsod Write down the Error code and post it in follow up message,.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 21, 2021)

eddy991 said:


> i get a lot of bluescreens


What voltage are you using for the core and the cache? A blue screen means your CPU needs more voltage. Keep increasing the voltage until there are no more blue screens.


----------



## eddy991 (Aug 26, 2021)

hi , so now i have another problem .......... i cannot change anything in FIVR , a lot of options are greyed out... and i cannot change anything.
 i think it's because of an bios update, i tried to reverse that by installing the old bios but nothing....


----------



## jasonmbrown (Aug 26, 2021)

That is almost definitely from the bios update. Heres a screenshot of my Cpu-z Mainboard tab. I Have the last bios that lets you modify voltages with software. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You might also need to remove a windows update relating cpu microcode updates. I just dont know which ones they are at this time. I don't understand too much about how the microcodes work, so hopefully someone else can respond with a bit more info on them and how to stop windows from updating them.


----------



## eddy991 (Aug 26, 2021)

Thanks for your fast reply. I just installed the 306 BIOS and now it’s working , and i have another problem , the CPU freq is flowing , it’s not stable.


----------



## jasonmbrown (Aug 26, 2021)

In throttlestop on the main settings page, tick "speed shift -epp" and set it to 0 (0 = Full Speed, 255 = Use as little power as possible), I usually sit it at 160 for casual use (light games, web browsing etc) Set it to like 200 when im portable, and 0 when I need the performance in high cpu usage games or games that have a very bouncy frame rate.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 26, 2021)

eddy991 said:


> the CPU freq is flowing


Use the Windows High Performance power plan if you want maximum frequency regardless of load. This plan is designed to set EPP to 0 automatically.


----------

